
Show HN: Trialy, an Android library to create a free trial period - niko001
https://github.com/trialy/trialy-android-sample
======
niko001
Adding a free trial period to your app increases IAP conversion rates [0], but
I've always found it a lot of work to implement a trial - once you're done
developing the core of your app, you want to publish it as soon as possible,
not spend 1+ days adding the code needed to implement a trial period. Using a
low-tech solution like storing the installation date in the SharedPreferences
works, but can be very easily circumvented even by non-technical users via
uninstalling and reinstalling the app.

That's why I've developed a server-side solution that's very flexible (using
offline grace periods, for example) and customizable - you can implement "try
once per device" or "try once per Google account" trials, set custom trial
periods, and even add multiple trials to a single app (one for each IAP, for
example). I've decided to publish this as a library and open it up to everyone
- you can check out the Android sample here [1].

Please let me know what you think and if there are any other features you'd
like to see.

[0]: [https://android-developers.googleblog.com/2016/11/learn-
tips...](https://android-developers.googleblog.com/2016/11/learn-tips-from-
memrise-to-increase-in-app-conversions-with-pricing-experiments.html)

[1]: [https://github.com/trialy/trialy-android-
sample](https://github.com/trialy/trialy-android-sample)

